# Seiko Snda13 Caesar Value



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Bit of help here gents - I have been offered something I'd really like and would need to liquidate a few to get it . The others I am pretty confident with pricing , this one not so much -










I know its not to everyones taste and it is a monstrous thing but I quite like it .

There are a few hairlines on the crystal and the crown and pushers are scraped a bit but it is still presentable . I have a few spare links to take it to 7.75 or thereabouts .

This isn't a thinly disguised sales post , just a reality check really , if I do sell , I will advertise it properly . Over to you chaps , any opinions welcome !


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

A quick google search showed one for sale on a USA forum at Â£158 (approximate exchange rate) and a 2011 one sold on ebay for Â£155.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

So does seventy quid sound ok lol


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

richy176 said:


> A quick google search showed one for sale on a USA forum at Â£158 (approximate exchange rate) and a 2011 one sold on ebay for Â£155.


thanks Richy , much appreciated


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> So does seventy quid sound ok lol


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've just paid Â£100 for a none chrono version in need of a capacitor upgrade.

I'd suggest Â£150-Â£200 for yours.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> I've just paid Â£100 for a none chrono version in need of a capacitor upgrade.
> 
> I'd suggest Â£150-Â£200 for yours.


thanks  How did the capacitor upgrade go ? all done ?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Not yet, I'm leaving it double-ticking at the moment!

Last couple I did went awry so I might leave it a while.

Also just got a white dial Seiko Big Boss doing the same thing. I'll get around to them...


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice collection  I have just one kinetic - a BFK . Never got it past 20 secs on reserve . Have you tried the electric toothbrush induction charge to see if they can be rescued ?


----------

